# emerge wysypuje sie przy binutilsie

## spinerr

zmieniłem cflags pod swój procesor k6-2  :Smile: , zrobiłem emerge world i wysypuje się binutils, ciekawe że jak wpiszę emerge binutils to kompiluje bez problemu. 

Dodam że dysk z gentoo z docelowego kompa przeniosłem do innego z lepszym prockiem (athlon 2GHz) żeby przyspieszyć kompilację, bo na tym procku k6-2 400MHz zajmuje to mnóstwo czasu.

```

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -DTRAD_CORE   -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/../include   -DBINDIR='"/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.20.1"'  -W -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -O2 -march=k6-2 -pipe -MT elf32-i386.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/elf32-i386.Tpo -c -o elf32-i386.lo /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/elf32-i386.c

libtool: compile:  i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -DTRAD_CORE -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/../include -DBINDIR=\"/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.20.1\" -W -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -O2 -march=k6-2 -pipe -MT elf32-i386.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/elf32-i386.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/elf32-i386.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/elf32-i386.o

mv -f .deps/dwarf2.Tpo .deps/dwarf2.Plo

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -DTRAD_CORE   -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/../include   -DBINDIR='"/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.20.1"'  -W -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -O2 -march=k6-2 -pipe -MT elf-ifunc.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/elf-ifunc.Tpo -c -o elf-ifunc.lo /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/elf-ifunc.c

libtool: compile:  i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -DTRAD_CORE -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/../include -DBINDIR=\"/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.20.1\" -W -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -O2 -march=k6-2 -pipe -MT elf-ifunc.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/elf-ifunc.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/elf-ifunc.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/elf-ifunc.o

libtool: compile:  i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -DTRAD_CORE -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/../include -DBINDIR=\"/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.20.1\" -W -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -O2 -march=k6-2 -pipe -MT elf-ifunc.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/elf-ifunc.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/elf-ifunc.c -o elf-ifunc.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/elf-ifunc.Tpo .deps/elf-ifunc.Plo

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -DTRAD_CORE   -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/../include   -DBINDIR='"/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.20.1"'  -W -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -O2 -march=k6-2 -pipe -MT elf-vxworks.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/elf-vxworks.Tpo -c -o elf-vxworks.lo /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/elf-vxworks.c

libtool: compile:  i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -DTRAD_CORE -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/../include -DBINDIR=\"/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.20.1\" -W -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -O2 -march=k6-2 -pipe -MT elf-vxworks.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/elf-vxworks.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/elf-vxworks.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/elf-vxworks.o

libtool: compile:  i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -DTRAD_CORE -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/../include -DBINDIR=\"/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.20.1\" -W -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -O2 -march=k6-2 -pipe -MT elf-vxworks.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/elf-vxworks.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/elf-vxworks.c -o elf-vxworks.o >/dev/null 2>&1

libtool: compile:  i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -DTRAD_CORE -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/../include -DBINDIR=\"/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.20.1\" -W -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -O2 -march=k6-2 -pipe -MT elf32-i386.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/elf32-i386.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/elf32-i386.c -o elf32-i386.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/elf-vxworks.Tpo .deps/elf-vxworks.Plo

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -DTRAD_CORE   -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/../include   -DBINDIR='"/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.20.1"'  -W -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -O2 -march=k6-2 -pipe -MT elf32.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/elf32.Tpo -c -o elf32.lo /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/elf32.c

libtool: compile:  i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -DTRAD_CORE -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/../include -DBINDIR=\"/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.20.1\" -W -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -O2 -march=k6-2 -pipe -MT elf32.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/elf32.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/elf32.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/elf32.o

libtool: compile:  i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -DTRAD_CORE -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/../include -DBINDIR=\"/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.20.1\" -W -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -O2 -march=k6-2 -pipe -MT elf32.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/elf32.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/elf32.c -o elf32.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/elf32.Tpo .deps/elf32.Plo

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -DTRAD_CORE   -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/../include   -DBINDIR='"/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.20.1"'  -W -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -O2 -march=k6-2 -pipe -MT elf.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/elf.Tpo -c -o elf.lo /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/elf.c

libtool: compile:  i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -DTRAD_CORE -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/../include -DBINDIR=\"/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.20.1\" -W -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -O2 -march=k6-2 -pipe -MT elf.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/elf.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/elf.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/elf.o

mv -f .deps/elf32-i386.Tpo .deps/elf32-i386.Plo

/bin/sh ./libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -DTRAD_CORE   -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/../include   -DBINDIR='"/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.20.1"'  -W -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -O2 -march=k6-2 -pipe -MT elflink.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/elflink.Tpo -c -o elflink.lo /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/elflink.c

libtool: compile:  i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -DTRAD_CORE -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/../include -DBINDIR=\"/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.20.1\" -W -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -O2 -march=k6-2 -pipe -MT elflink.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/elflink.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/elflink.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/elflink.o

libtool: compile:  i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -DTRAD_CORE -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/../include -DBINDIR=\"/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.20.1\" -W -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -O2 -march=k6-2 -pipe -MT elf.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/elf.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/elf.c -o elf.o >/dev/null 2>&1

libtool: compile:  i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -DTRAD_CORE -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/../include -DBINDIR=\"/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/binutils-bin/2.20.1\" -W -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -O2 -march=k6-2 -pipe -MT elflink.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/elflink.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1/bfd/elflink.c -o elflink.o >/dev/null 2>&1

make[4]: *** [elf.lo] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

mv -f .deps/elflink.Tpo .deps/elflink.Plo

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/build/bfd'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/build/bfd'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/build/bfd'

make[1]: *** [all-bfd] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/build'

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1 failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3196:  Called toolchain-binutils_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3873:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake all || die "emake failed";

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1/work/binutils-2.20.1'

```

----------

## wertjacek

wydaje mi sie ze powinienes najpierw skompilowac gcc,libtool i glibca,wybrać domyslne gcc  a dopiero potem lecieć z binutils.Nie mam pewności ale ptrzy zmianie swojego procka z P IV na C2D miałem podobny problem.Ale zanim zaczniesz grzebać poczekaj na rady doswiadczonych userów.

----------

## spinerr

sam rozwiązałem problem, okazało się że winne było gcc. Nie wiedząc jaka była przyczyna występowania tego błędu postanowiłem przywrócić stare ustawienia w pliku make.conf . Potem dałem emerge -av system (kompiluje mniejszą ilość pakietów niż 'world'- jest szybciej). okazało się że binutils kompiluje się, ale emerge  wysypuje się na busyboxie. Na szczęście była wyraźnie wypisana przyczyna błędu jakim było brak pewnych plików z gcc. Wpisałem emerge gcc, przekompilowało, następnie emerge system, zmieniłem CHOST na docelowy i jeszcze raz emerge, wszystko poszło ok.

Nie wiem skąd problem z gcc, być może był to efekt tego że jakiś czas temu zabrakło mi "inodów" (było tylko 250k  :Sad:  na partycji 4GB) przy kompilacji emerge world może wtedy trafiło właśnie na gcc kto wie? Musiałem wtedy przekopiować partycję na inną zrobić nową partycję z normalną ilością jak na gentoo inodów (1M), a potem przywrócić dane.

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie napisales wczesniej, ze zmieniales chost! Tego sie nie robi, pare razy sam to robilem ale musisz wtedy i toolchain przebudowac, perla rowniez i kilka innych, inaczej malo co dziala.

bylo pobrac stage 'x86' jest to 100% i486. Sam mialem k6-2 (downclockowalem do 250MHz by smigal bez wiatraka, na samym radiatorze) i nie mialem w sumie zadnych problemow z nim.

----------

## Garrappachc

Tzn generalnie zmiana CHOST to zły pomysł, jeśli się nie ma świadomości, co się robi. Sprawia to, że gcc kompiluje pod zupełnie inną architekturę. Ja raz zmieniłem CHOST i skończyło się to tym, że musiałem od kumpla binarki ciągnąć, bo inaczej nic nie szło.

----------

## spinerr

sorry miało być CFLAGS a nie CHOST  :Smile: ) chodzi oczywiście o flagi optymalizacyjne, a nie architekturę.

apropos zmieniałem CHOSTa (np. właśnie teraz to robię stąd ta pomyłka) nie jeden raz i nie było problemów, trzeba stosować się do pewnych reguł przy tej zmianie zresztą jest to w poradniku opisane, dopóki się ma sprawny system i nie trafi się na jakiegoś buga to operacja jest bezproblemowa choć nużąca  :Smile: 

Proszę o wymoderowanie tego chosta posty poniżej można usunąć.

----------

